# Laptop kaufen



## oldputz1990 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Also ich möchte mir jetzt einen Laptop kaufen:

Ich habe gerade den hier gesehen:

http://www.brunen-it-shop.de/shop/p...7d447cf1ec505d4f0&products_id=1876&tab=2#tabs

(Sollte das ^^ nichr funktionieren: http://www.brunen-it-shop.de/shop/index.php?cPath=131
Den um 799,-

Kann der was?
Oder ist da ein Haken dabei?


Könnt ihr mir andere Laptops um diesen Preis vorschlagen?

Danke!


----------



## Alex Duschek (25. Dezember 2006)

Es ist halt nur ein alter Core Duo und kein Core 2 Duo, WLAN musst du auch noch separat mitbestellen und OS ist auch keins dabei, so wie ich gesehen hab...

Wobei es mir etwas merkwürdig vorkommt,dass in der Beschreibung steht, dass WLAN dabei sei, im Konfigurator muss man es aber nochmals dazu bestellen.
Ebenso beim Service..in der Beschreibung steht "2 Jahre Gewährleistung mit Pick up und Return Garantie" und im Konfigurator kostet das ebenfalls Aufpreis.

Naja,generell sieht der gut und sehr billig aus,kann allerdings fast nix zu Lahoo sagen,außer dass einmal bei einem Laptop, obwohl bestellt, kein WLAN drinne war.


----------

